# Aerospace 303 results



## Rogc (Feb 28, 2011)

*Aerospace 303 engine bay application*

First of all Thankyou to everyone who gave advice on how to use this product. The engine bay was reasonably clean, but a wash down with apc and dried, then on with the 303. Wow what a product. Spray applied, and wiped in on the flat surfaces, hoses / difficult to get to areas just spray applied. As the temperature is low I took it out for a quick spin end result below.

























Views / comments welcome.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Very nice, just about to add to my shopping list


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice, great finish.
I also use 303, FK108 also leaves a finish that is as good as this.

Kev


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Looks better then new! I also got a bottle of 303 but not used it so far, will be doing that after seeing your results.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Love 303


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep, love 303! The look actually lasts too!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Lovely result!


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

I used 303 before 2 days and I'm very satisfied with the result. Now waiting to check durability too.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Its a great product. Just spray on, leave for a few hours then buff off.
Always leaves the engine bay looking great.:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, this is one product i've never used but i might have to give it a go!


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW I need to get me some of this


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

great job , better than new:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

is this the one?

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...303-aerospace-protectant-uv-protection-1.html


----------



## rich_4130 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ratchet said:


> is this the one?
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...303-aerospace-protectant-uv-protection-1.html


Yeah, that's it.

It's the product that lead me to this site, and got me hooked. One of the easiest products to use.

My first attempt with 303:

Before:









After:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Impressive on my list for next months pay day!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Does all the traders on here stock it 

Looks fantastic stuff


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

rich_4130 said:


> Yeah, that's it.
> 
> It's the product that lead me to this site, and got me hooked. One of the easiest products to use.
> 
> ...


Looks like a must have product.

Been paid today , but taken a trip to Auto Brite every Friday for the last month :doublesho (man I got it bad, lol. I blame this site for my newly acquired addiction)

A few more items needed for my collection, so probably back there today.

I must resist, I must resist, I must resist. :wall:


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

wow, looks amazing! got some through the other day, looking forward to using it lots more now than before!!


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Is that the 303 Protectant?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Crash Master said:


> Is that the 303 Protectant?
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/303-aerospace-protectant/prod_366.html


What does it say on the title, header and description?

jesus christ, would you like us to buy it for you as well?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Pointlessly harsh response there. 

I think it's worth mentioning that this isnt a magic spray - you'll need to clean/degrease your engine bay and dry it out before finishing with the 303. It's also predominantly for plastic trim, if you have an older car that has a bare metal rocker cover etc I cant see it'd make a huge difference.


----------



## bayerische_M52 (Feb 8, 2012)

Its a great product.. very beautiful


----------



## RajB (Aug 4, 2008)

Superb. I'm still so fearful of doing the engine bay to that level since I did my Corrado many years ago and couldn't start it for a week.....lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great result with the 303


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Best product for dash tops too imo, doesn't become too reflective if you wipe off straight away. Awesome product.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice result..


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Clean the engine, dry it (Metro Vac?), then mist on 303. 

Walk away. 

Job done. 

(You get the best result just misting it on and leaving it)


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

I think you've done a superb job there. I'm going to be making my first attempt at an engine bay next week starting with a steam clean. Don't know what I'm going to dress it with, I wish I had some of that 303 though it's looks superb.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

How does 303 cope with black exterior trim?

Like the black bits on this X5 for instance


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

It'll look awesome. Until it rains. 

Best kept for engine bays.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

What would you recommend for those bits then John?

Btw, I've not ordered from you before, but what sort of turn around times do you have?
I need some stuff by Sat 25th but cant order until Tuesday 21st Feb


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> What would you recommend for those bits then John?
> 
> Btw, I've not ordered from you before, but what sort of turn around times do you have?
> I need some stuff by Sat 25th but cant order until Tuesday 21st Feb


On those plastic areas you've got loads of choices: Auto Finesse Revive, Raceglaze Trim Dressing, Swissvax Protecton, Poorboy's Trim Restorer or Wolf's Trim Coat.

If you're looking for maximum durability and have an indoor, heated work area, go with Wolf's, otherwise, I'd probably side towards Revive.

With Free Delivery it's a 3-5 working day estimated service, with Express Shipping it's 1-2 working days.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice one, I shall be ordering Tuesday then when I decide what I want.


----------



## hotrod09 (May 25, 2011)

Great product indeed. Think I just got inspired to look under the bonnet of mine again!


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252589


----------

